# Configuration de Time Capsule comme FTP



## Manucallaway (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis totalement nouveau sur le forum et j'aurais besoin de l'aide d'experts. 
Je possède une Time Capsule connecté à mon router (avec Ethernet), ma TC est aussi le réseau Wifi complémentaire dans la maison. Je voyage bcp et souhaite accéder aux fichiers de ma TC depuis une simple connexion internet. En somme me connecter à ma TC comme à un FTP.
J'ai trouvé quelques explications en anglais sur des sites mais non concluant jusqu'à présent.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Mac in black (26 Janvier 2010)

Peux tu nous préciser ton FAI pour savoir si tu possède une IP Fixe ?
Si cette dernière est fixe la manip est très simple !
De plus, possède tu un compte Mobile Me (la manip serait alors encore plus simple !)


----------



## Manucallaway (27 Janvier 2010)

Je possède effectivement un compte Mobile Me. Ceci dit pour être franc je ne sais pas ce qu'est un FAI, quant à l'adresse IP fixe ou puis je le contrôler?
Pour Mobile Me je n'utilise pas le Idisk car c'est très lent pour charger les fichiers, de plus j'ai pas mal de données travail sur TC.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Mac in black (27 Janvier 2010)

Ton FAI est en fait ton fournisseur d'accès internet : par exemple Free, SFR, orange...

Le plus simple serait que tu ailles dans l'utilitaire airport, dans la configuration de ta Time Capsule, dans l'onglet "avancé", tu as MobileMe...
Il te suffit de rentrer ici ton nom d'utilisateur et ton mot de passe MobileMe.
Normalement après tu  verras toujours ta Time Capsule dans le Finder de n'importe quel mac rattaché aussi à ton compte MobileMe.

Si tu souhaite accéder à la Time Capsule via un PC, la manip' va être un peu plus compliqué...(logique c'est un PC)
Il faudra donc que tu nous précises ton fameux FAI !


----------



## MORNE ROUGE (27 Janvier 2010)

Mac in black a dit:


> Ton FAI est en fait ton fournisseur d'accès internet : par exemple Free, SFR, orange...
> 
> Le plus simple serait que tu ailles dans l'utilitaire airport, dans la configuration de ta Time Capsule, dans l'onglet "avancé", tu as MobileMe...
> Il te suffit de rentrer ici ton nom d'utilisateur et ton mot de passe MobileMe.
> ...



Je me permet d'intervenir dans cet échange car j'ai une question similaire.

J'ai un Mac OSX 10.6.2, un Mac "Tournesol" 10.3.9. et un PC sous Windows 5.1.
Ils sont connectés à la Time Capsule, elle même reliée à la neuf box (mon FAI est SFR), j'ai internet sur les 3 ordis et ils partagent la même imprimante connectées sur la TC, c'est le bonheur.

Pour que ce bonheur soit complet je voudrais accéder à la TC de mon PC (i.e. pouvoir copier des fichiers du PC À partir du PC sur le disque dur de la TC et récupérer les dits fichiers sur le disque dur de la TC pour m'en servir sur les deux autres ordi du réseau.

Comment faire.    

Si passer par Mobilme (que je ne connais pas) est une solution plus simple, je suis ouvert.


----------



## Mac in black (27 Janvier 2010)

MORNE ROUGE a dit:


> Je me permet d'intervenir dans cet échange car j'ai une question similaire.
> 
> J'ai un Mac OSX 10.6.2, un Mac "Tournesol" 10.3.9. et un PC sous Windows 5.1.
> Ils sont connectés à la Time Capsule, elle même reliée à la neuf box (mon FAI est SFR), j'ai internet sur les 3 ordis et ils partagent la même imprimante connectées sur la TC, c'est le bonheur.
> ...



Ton usage est assez simple car tu reste à l'intérieur de ton réseau local, contrairement à Manucallaway qui souhaite acceder à sa Time Capsule à distance.
Dans ton cas il te suffit d'installer Bonjour pour windows (que tu trouveras ici)
L'utilitaire découvrira ta Time Capsule et te demandera si tu souhaites t'y connecter !
En espérant avoir répondu à ta question


----------



## Manucallaway (28 Janvier 2010)

Merci de t'occuper de ce petit problème qui me serait d'une grande aide pour le travail...
Je suis en Espagne, mon FAI est Telefonica. Je viens de rentrer les données de mon compte Mobile Me sur l'onglet avancé de ma TC. 
Ensuite j'ai ouvert mon MacAir (qui est synchro avec Mobile Me tout comme mon Imac), je me suis connecté au Wifi de mon  voisin (avec son accord  et malheureusement l'icône de ma TC n'est pas apparu. 
Ai je fait une mauvaise manip? ou il manque peut être un réglage? Je ne désespère pas de trouver une solution.
Encore merci.

Si ça t'intéresse je peux te passer le link (en anglais) ou une personne explique comment créer un FTP sur TC. Je n'y suis jamais arrivé....


----------



## Mac in black (28 Janvier 2010)

Il faudrait que tu entres les DNS Suivants dans la config de ta TC, qui je présume n'est pas en mode routeur : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Une fois ceci fait tu rentres ces même DNS, dans les réglages réseau Airport de ton Mac Book Air

La plupart du temps ces DNS règlent le problème sinon il faudra basculer ta TC en mode routeur...
Je t'expliquerai si besoin...

PS : Avant toute chose as tu vérifié, quand tu es dans le Finder, aller dans le menu Finder à préférence et voir si "Accés à mon mac " est coché ? Le problème peut venir de là tout simplement


----------



## Manucallaway (28 Janvier 2010)

"Accès à mon Mac" est coché dans mon Imac et sur mon MacAir, sur ce dernier la définition de cette option est "retour à mon Mac" je suppose que c'est la même chose (même logo). 

Je vais essayer d'être un peu plus précis dans ma description d'installation je crois deviner que c'est là que ça coince non? Ma TC est un router pour moi et pas seulement les fonctions d'un réseau local pour les bacp up ou autres. En fait je me connecte à Internet sur mon Iphone, ou un PC quelconque en me connectant à ma TC. Celle-ci est reliée par un cable Ethernet à mon router de mon FAI (j'ai retenu cette fois ci . Donc si tu viens chez moi tu peux te connecter à Intenet ou bien via le router de mon FAI ou bien depuis ma TC (en Wifi dans les 2 cas bien évidemment). Peut être que cette explication est plus claire pour toi? 
C'est pourquoi je n'ai pas changé les DNS que tu me conseilles du fait que ma TC est aussi mon router.


----------



## Mac in black (28 Janvier 2010)

Il n'est normalement pas possible que ta TC soit en mode routeur derière ta box (de ton FAI) qui est déjà routeur, car cela créerait un conflit entre les routeurs...
En fait je pense que ta Time Capsule est en mode pont c'est à dire qu'elle émet un nouveau réseau mais que la distribution des adresses IP ( rôle du routeur) est bien faite par la box de ton FAI.
Il va donc falloir que tu désactive le mode routeur de ta box et que tu active ce mode sur la TC.
En plus tu gagnera au change car la TC est un très bon routeur.
Une fois ceci fait tous fonctionnera !!!

En fait cela doit être le routeur de la box de ton FAI qui bloque les ports utilisés par le service Accès à mon Mac, cela le fesait aussi avec ma livebox Orange en France.
Je regarde de mon coté si tu peux désactiver le mode routeur de ta box !


----------



## Manucallaway (28 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas trop compliqué de passer la TC comme routeur? Je te dis ça car il faut reconnaitre que ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal aujourd'hui sauf évidemment cet accès à distance. Par contre je vais te demander de me guider pas à pas car je ne sais vraiment pas comment faire. Ceci dit j'imagine que ma Box restera connectée à la TC sans cela je n'ai plus d'accès au FAI. Disons que c'est la TC qui prendra le relai non?


----------



## Mac in black (28 Janvier 2010)

Il faudrait que tu puisses me dire si dans l'interface de configuration de ta box tu as un mode qui te permet de désactiver ce satané mode routeur.


----------



## Manucallaway (28 Janvier 2010)

Je vais essayer de voir si je peux accéder à cette information.


----------



## Manucallaway (29 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas trouvé pour virer le mode routeur! Ça risque d'être galère, après la configuration est simple? Je vais essayer d'appeler la hotline de mon FAI pour voir.


----------



## chafpa (29 Janvier 2010)

Je m'intègre dans ce topic qui m'intéresse 

Ma TC est en mode "Pont"

Ma Neufbox est en mode "Routeur", je viens juste de le contrôler, et j'ai le choix entre le mode "Routeur" ou "Bridge (Pont)".

Quelles sont les opérations à faire pour que la TC devienne le routeur de ma configuration (1 Imac, et 2 PC portables sous Windows, 1 imprimante USB). Actuellement, tout fonctionne bien mais j'ai un blocage de certaines adresses rentrantes sûrement dû au pare-feu intégré à la box car celui du Mac n'est pas activé.

C'est en cela que le changement m'intéresse !

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mac in black (29 Janvier 2010)

Il faut d'abord que tu coupe le mode routeur de ta Neufbox puis que tu active ce mode sur la Time Capsule. Ensuite tu devras bien évidemment te connecter au réseau créé par la TC

Manu : La configuration du mode routeur de la Time Capsule est très simple, ne t'en fais pas !
Le plus difficile est de trouver cette satané fonction pour désactiver le mode routeur de ta box.
Contacte ton FAI, il pourra peut-etre te donner une réponse !


----------



## chafpa (29 Janvier 2010)

Mac in black a dit:


> Le plus difficile est de trouver cette satané fonction pour désactiver le mode routeur de ta box.


A y regarder de près, j'ai 2 choix : "Bridge" ou "Routeur", donc je suppose qu'en la mettant en mode Bridge, cela doit être bon ? 

Je vais tester dès que ma dulcinée cessera de pianoter sur son portable


----------



## Mac in black (29 Janvier 2010)

oui et après tu passe la TC en routeur par contre sinon ça marchera pas ...
D'ailleurs mieux vaut que tu passe la TC en routeur et ensuite la neufbox en bridge ça évite des problèmes !

Tiens moi au courant, si tu as des soucis !


----------



## daffyb (29 Janvier 2010)

et faut connecter la 9box à la TC avec un cable sur le port WAN (celui qui n'est pas comme les autres  )


----------



## Mac in black (29 Janvier 2010)

Exactement


----------



## clementmac (17 Février 2010)

Mac in black a dit:


> Peux tu nous préciser ton FAI pour savoir si tu possède une IP Fixe ?
> Si cette dernière est fixe la manip est très simple !
> De plus, possède tu un compte Mobile Me (la manip serait alors encore plus simple !)



Bonjour mac in black...

Apres de nombreuses recherche sur le net j'arrive sur vos echanges...qui m'éclaire un peu mais pas completement...

Voici ma problematique et mes demandes...:rateau:

Je possède aussi une Time Capsule depuis deux jours... connecté à mon router FREEBOX (avec Ethernet), ma TC est aussi le réseau Wifi complémentaire dans la maison. 
Je souhaite accéder aux fichiers de ma TC depuis une simple connexion internet en FTP par exemple.

Pourrait tu nous indiquer a nous les non geek point par point ce qu'il faut faire sous forme de tuto !


----------



## Mac in black (17 Février 2010)

Tout d'abord possèdes-tu un compte MobileMe ?


----------



## clementmac (17 Février 2010)

non et ne v pas l avoir pour le moment...trop chere


----------



## Mac in black (18 Février 2010)

clementmac a dit:


> non et ne v pas l avoir pour le moment...trop chere



L'ordinateur avec lequel tu souhaite te connecter à ton mac est il un PC ou un MAC ?


----------



## clementmac (18 Février 2010)

a la maison : 
j ai un mac
une time capsule 
une free box

Au bureau ou autres 
j ai un PC et un MAC

Le but pouvoir atteindre ma time capsule d'un PC ou d un mac lorsque je suis a l exterieur de chez moi par le biais d'un FTP par exemple ! ou autres !


----------



## Mac in black (18 Février 2010)

D'abord tu dois activer le partage de fichier dans les préférences système, ensuite clique sur Option et active aussi le FTP ou le SMB pour Windows ( les deux fonctionnent) je dirais que le SMB est plus sécurisé maintenant si il y a quelqu'un qui est plus au courant...

Ensuite Il faut que tu te connectes sur l'interface de gestion de ton routeur (Je sais pas si tu utilises la TC ou la Freebox comme routeur ?) si c'est la TC tu cherches dans l'onglet Avancé à *Mappage de Ports, puis tu ajoutes deux mappages avec le + , *
*dans Service tu ajoutes :*
une fois Partage Windows (si tu as choisi SMB ) 
ou Accès FTP (si tu as choisi partage FTP)
 et surtout Partage de Fichiers Personnels pour le Mac (AFP) de ton Bureau 

*Dans adresse IP privé* tu tapes l'adresse de l'ordinateur auquel tu souhaites accéder (ici l'iMac de ton domicile)(tu pourras la trouver dans les préférences système à l'onglet Réseau)

Si tu utilises ta FREEBOX comme routeur désactive ce mode sur free.fr à la rubrique compte, et active "PARTAGER UNE ADRESSE IP PUBLIQUE" sur la Time Capsule


----------



## kouji (17 Avril 2010)

Je m'accroche à la discussion car je n'y arrive pas.

J'ai suivi ces instructions à la lettre excepté que dans adresse IP privée j'ai indiqué celle de ma Time Capsule. Pourtant je n'arrive à accéder à ma Time Capsule en FTP ni de l'extérieur ni de mon réseau local (alors que j'y arrive en AFP).

Une idée?


----------



## Mac in black (17 Avril 2010)

Ta TC est elle en mode routeur ?


----------



## kouji (17 Avril 2010)

Oui absolument, TC en mode routeur. Avec mappage de ports "accès FTP" (TCP 21).
2 petites questions: Ai-je bien fait d'indiquer l'adresse de ma TC dans adresse IP privée? Car tu indiques de mettre l'adresse du mac...
Et pour l'accès FTP, le login et mot de passe sont bien identiques à ceux utilisés pour l'accès AFP?


----------



## Mac in black (17 Avril 2010)

As tu cocher la case accès public ou un truc comme ça... Je pars en vacances mais dès que je reviens je m'occupe de ton problème plus précisément ! 
Le mappage du port FTP renvoie-t-il bien vers l'adresse IP de la TC, l'adresse IP externe de ta TC est-elle correcte ?


----------



## kouji (18 Avril 2010)

J'ai coché "Activer le partage de fichiers". J'ai essayé en cochant aussi  "Partager des disques via WAN" et "partager des disques par Internet via Bonjour" mais ça ne change rien.

Oui dans mappage de port l'adresse indiquée est bien celle de ma TC (192.168.0.1), pour l'adresse externe, c'est la bonne.
J'ai essayé de me connecter avec gene6 FTP Server, il m'indique:
* About to connect() to 82.XX.XXX.XX port 21
* Trying 82.XX.XXX.XX... connected
* Connected to 82.XX.XXX.XX (82.XX.XXX.XX) port 21
* FTP response reading failed
* Closing connection #0

Pour revenir à ma connection en local, est-ce normal de pouvoir se connecter en AFP alors qu'en FTP la TC n'est même pas reconnue?

Merci et bonnes vacances en tous cas


----------



## yiorgos (27 Octobre 2010)

Je suis dans le meme cas, je n'arrive pas à acceder à ma TC via FTP.
Je suis chez free, j'ai bien activier normalement ce qu'il faut, mais je n'arrive pas.

QQun peux t il m'aider.

Merci


----------

